# Pigeon Forge



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're planning a spring break trip to Pigeon Forge. We were there several summers ago, but stayed in Townsend. It was nice and quiet, but now that we have a teenager and two tweens, we'd like to be closer to the chaos in Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg. Any suggestions on campgrounds? Anyone stay at the Smoky Mntn. Jellystone?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Pigeon Forge KOA is nice. Near Dollywood, and the main strip, within walking distance. Only issue I have with the campground is it is a tight fit. But it is clean.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

First thing is you must take the kids to the WAHOO zip lines by far the most fun ive had.

Campgrounds excuse my spelling

1) Rivers edge closer to Gatlinburgh spots are tight but very level restrooms are the very best anywhere.
2) Claboughs towards the beginning of Pigeon forge nice campground 
3) Eagles nest on the same road as Claboughs nice but sites are little unlevel

My choice would be Rivers Edge, then claboughs send me a email and i will send links to each campground


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Rivers Edge looks great! Thanks for the info - we'll be making reservations there!


----------



## LifeIsGoodnTN (Jan 23, 2010)

Pine Mountain RV Park Pigeon Forge, TN http://www.pinemountainrvpark.com/

Rivers Edge for Pigeon Forge, TN http://www.stayriveredge.com/

Big Meadow for Townsend, TN http://www.bigmeadowcampground.com/

Enjoy the trip


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

socialstudiesmom said:


> We're planning a spring break trip to Pigeon Forge. We were there several summers ago, but stayed in Townsend. It was nice and quiet, but now that we have a teenager and two tweens, we'd like to be closer to the chaos in Pigeon Forge or Gatlinburg. Any suggestions on campgrounds? Anyone stay at the Smoky Mntn. Jellystone?


 we did last year - nice place. about 15 minute drive from town, though. very nice, shaded sites. typical jellystone amenities. our site had a creek right behind it - could listen to it all night long!! kids loved it!! the family that runs it were great. we would stay there again if we went back.


----------

